# You'll love this brand new multi-platform TTRPG campaign & rules system!!



## LightStriker (Jun 19, 2020)

Greetings everyone!

I'm getting ready to launch an RPG that capture the essence & feel of playing a "super hero" in a sci-fi / fantasy game setting.
I've created a custom rules system for it that captures the gameplay I can't fully find anywhere else.

The world is inspired by retro 80's and 90's cartoons (like filmation) as well as super hero comics, jrpgs, 2nd ed D&D, and anime.

I made it because no other system made me and my players feel like we could do supernatural and epic things both for
narrative storytelling and in tactical combat that's fast and fun.

I've played virtually every ttrpg that's well known since the 90's. But maybe you guys can suggest some lesser known and indie ones that might have slipped past me?
And please feel free to weigh in what you might like and not like, or want to see in such a game.

It doesn't reveal too much, but here's a link to my prelaunch page:









						Light Strikers
					

A multi-platform, scifi & high fantasy TRPG campaign setting & system inspired by comics, anime, and retro cartoons.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Morrus (Jun 19, 2020)

I'll move this to the publisher/promotions forum for you.


----------

